# plywood importer, come in pls



## Miki (Jul 9, 2008)

I WOrk on sales as i said before. now foreign trading become a littler tough for some reason. maybe the quality problems or price problems or -------------

If you are plywood importer, you can contact me .

or if not, can u introduce some importers to me ?

(entering into business with u is happy thing, but making friends is also valuable .a more friend , a more way )

sincerely


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope you find what you are looking for Miki.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

GOOD LUCK MIKI


----------



## Miki (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark, thank you. i will try ,


----------



## Miki (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you RTB, GOOD LUCK to you !


----------



## suliman (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck !


----------



## Miki (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you , and the same to you Suliman


----------

